# [Skyrim] As horrible a thought as it is...



## KuramaBingyi (Nov 29, 2012)

...Is there anyone who is dedicated to making furry-centric mods for Skyrim? I've been looking everywhere for mods to improve the Argonians and Khajit in every way possible, but I've come short as - understandably - everyone focuses on fixing the appearances of the Human, Orc, and Elf races.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you tried nexusmods.com, I hope I'm not breaking a rule by posting this, there might be some there. I can't say for sure on Skyrim since I don't yet have Skyrim for the PC, but I know they have a few for Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## KuramaBingyi (Nov 29, 2012)

I've looked all over, but Nexus is filled to the brim with Furless/Scaleless Humanoid/Elf mods and leaving what seems like absolutely nothing for the Argonians and Khajit.

And honestly, furry-specific mods on New Vegas..._*Shudders.*_


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 29, 2012)

KuramaBingyi said:


> I've looked all over, but Nexus is filled to the brim with Furless/Scaleless Humanoid/Elf mods and leaving what seems like absolutely nothing for the Argonians and Khajit.
> 
> And honestly, furry-specific mods on New Vegas..._*Shudders.*_



Ya, I actually went over looked for myself after posting here, the closest I could find was a werewolf race mod, rather disappointing really.

The mod I use in New Vegas is actually pretty good, may not be the best fit for a gun toting vixen, well maybe not the vixen her self (the mod only has the female version so far) but non the less its awesome. Each to there own I guess.

I'd be interested to see if any body else knows of any furry mods for it to.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 3, 2012)

I've seen a "fly on Fluttershy the pony" mod for Skyrim somewhere Â´


----------



## Dasaki (Dec 8, 2012)

I just want a race on par with the Burmecians from skyrim, the best I've found so far is a jackal looking canine race =/


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know how you've managed to miss them but there's a fair few mods that affect the beast races as well as werewolves.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 17, 2012)

Argonian appearance in general:
Better tails - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17339/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=17339

Raptor feet morelike a digitigrade look - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19305/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=19305
Other raptor feet mod - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19283/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=19283  <-- Load this LAST in reference to any mod that messes with feet.

Obligatory naked argonian chick scale retexture: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27509

Warpaints: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16431/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=16431

Recolors: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13414/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=13414

Toggle tails so some armors make sense: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13933/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=13933

Whiter teeth: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11371

Unisex hairstyles: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10638/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=10638

Performance:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18408/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=18408 - Argonian scales now add to damage resist, and claws add to unarmed attack

Skin retexture: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7712/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=7712

Modified body scale for khajiit and argonian male: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6239/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=6239

Red eyes/blind eyes for argonians: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7504/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=7504

Argonian eye retextures: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/830/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=830

Argonian horns do-over: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3776/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=3776


Misc:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18949/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=18949 - Shadowscale Argonian race.



I'll give you khajiit stuff later.  But moonpath to elseweyr foreverrrr


----------



## Validuz (Dec 17, 2012)

Ooo. An improved Khajiit mod would actually make me boot the game up again.


----------



## FootPaws (Feb 5, 2013)

Man, you gotta love how people think that they "fixed" how the developers chose to portray THEIR OWN FICTIONAL RACE. Arrogance at it's finest. It's like saying "I don't like your car, so I tore the roof off because I like cars that don't have roofs. I fixed it." On a side note, the Dark Elves look freakin' bad ass in this game. There's no way to fix them if they already look good. Some people will complain about everything I suppose.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2013)

FootPaws said:


> Man, you gotta love how people think that they "fixed" how the developers chose to portray THEIR OWN FICTIONAL RACE. Arrogance at it's finest. It's like saying "I don't like your car, so I tore the roof off because I like cars that don't have roofs. I fixed it." On a side note, the Dark Elves look freakin' bad ass in this game. There's no way to fix them if they already look good. Some people will complain about everything I suppose.



Some people don't like how the race models look and add their own. Personally, I think that some of the facial models could have been done better and wished that the Khajit tails swished more instead of being static like the Argonians.

I do love the Argonian raptor feet mod.

The Orcs are fine. They are supposed to look like monsters.


----------

